# Coyotes killing dogs



## ring41 (Mar 14, 2008)

A lady at my work is having problems with coyotes keeping her up at night. She hears them every evening and sees them very often. She asked me if her Lab got in the woods if the coyotes would kill her dog. I told her i thought they would but was wondering what everyone else thought.


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

First, I would say that if your in my neck of the woods, i'll go shoot some yotes with ya! lol.. about the dogs, I have had dogs on my farm as does all of my family members. These dogs always lived outside, and had yotes all over. Could they kill one? yes. I havn't personally to deal with a yote killing a dog, but it's always a possibility. I have seen them eating a deer that they had taken down. with that, she might want to consider keeping the dog kenneled at night or what not... hope i could help...


----------



## ring41 (Mar 14, 2008)

I forgot to mention the dog is a house dog. Henderson,KY


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about it too much personally. I never thought about yotes coming to get my dogs, just saying it could happen. Being it's a house dog, I doubt it'll stray far enough from the house long enough, while a yote is there as well... too many things would have to go the right way for it to happen...


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I guess I wouldnt worry to much about it...if it were me and I worked with this lady I would help her out and start hunting those coyotes around her area..


----------



## ring41 (Mar 14, 2008)

already got permission. Can't wait


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

ring41 said:


> already got permission. Can't wait


To bad you live in Ky...I would hook up with ya go wack some of those dirty dogs..


----------



## sHiNdIg (Mar 25, 2008)

I have heard a story of a pack of coyotes in my area attacking a dog. It was a St. Bernard on a teather. One yote distracted the dog till it got to the end of it's leash while two more came from behind and killed it.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Lady stoped me as I was walking the road back to deer camp last fall. Told me to shoot all the youtes I saw, reguardless of the season being closed. She said the youtes were killing the dogs in the village a mile down the road from our camp. She said they didn't dare let a pet cat outside either.

 Al


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

shoot em all if you can...


----------



## mrmcgee (Jan 21, 2008)

In a suburb not far from me they are having a problem with coyotes. There hasn't been any evidence but, the people hear howling at night and several peoples dogs have gone missing. The people think it is the coyotes. They are a bunch of rich yuppies with poodles so they might be jumping to conclusions but, if you love your dog then keep an eye out just to be safe!


----------



## greenshadow79 (Mar 26, 2008)

what do you guys think of the thompson centerspecifically the .243.
do you guys think it's a good all around gun for yotes and deer?


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

243 is a fine caliber for killing dog killing youtes. T/C is a fine name in Muzzle loading guns and might be as well in centerfires.
You may not get many replys here since this thread is about youtes killing dogs.

 Al


----------



## huntinhick (Jan 7, 2008)

we have lost a beagle to the yotes this winter while rabit hunting and one of my buddys have lost 8 dogs to cats up north....
:sniper: ........... :run:


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been wrong a time or two.. hehehe... I would tell that ladie that yotes are very dangerous around dogs, and the best way to protect them is to let you shoot every stinkin one of em!! best of luck man


----------



## OhioGooseBuster (Feb 8, 2008)

Not sure about dogs but have heard many a story lately and even on the news about house cats coming up missing. Blaming it on the yotes and I would say they are correct.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

on a couple occasions I have heard second hand that coyotes have killed great purinese out in the middle of a lambing pasture. A single coyote will lure the dog past the point of no return and get more coyotes to flank. I know of two occasions.

But, most of the time the dog can either stand up for itself or stays by the house.

cats on the other hand, i know first had that coyotes will pick up cats.

It's like grocery shopping. 

xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

A relative of mine lost a Blue Heeler to coyotes. His wife said this coyote came in the yard and played with the dog. She said the coyote acted like a female in heat or something. Anyway, the dog followed the coyote out behind the barn where a group jumped him and didn't just kill him, they ate him.


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

Guaranteed they will, my Uncle has a big german shepherd and a pit bull on his farm and they both got into it with a single yote one day... He saw it and grabbed his gun but couldn't get a clean shot off.... Needless to say that coyote gave those two dogs what for and he had to spend 2K at the vet getting them all patched and sewn up. Coyotes are very territorial and will attack small dogs for an easy meal and big dogs b/c they're in their territory.


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

ring41 said:


> I forgot to mention the dog is a house dog. Henderson,KY


I live in Cincy, OH... let me know if you want someone to tag along with you and help take care of them coyotes!! I think the golden ticket would be some piss of a female dog in heat.


----------



## Joe AV (Feb 17, 2008)

Pretty much what xdeano and Plainsman said

I have heard stories of a female in heat running into a rural area and luring a domestic dog a few hundred yards back to the woods where there would be 2 or more large males waiting to attack.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

theres an old lady that lives down the road that owns about 400 acres of land and doesnt let anyone hunt there. She knows i hunt pretty much everything so she came to my house about a month ago and asked if i shoot many wolfs. I said not as many as i'd like (everyone calls coyotes wolves around here). Well, she proceeds to tell me that she is loosing a lot of cats and is noticing "wolf like dogs" close to her barn. I couldn't help but crack a smile and she seen it, she then says ``well i`m sure you know what I`m here for, heres the key to the gate, come by anytime and shoot everyone you see.``

I thanked her, and hopefully I can get a couple coyotes off her property and then i`ll ask to go deer/turkey hunting there. THE PLACE IS A GOLD MINE!! lol everyone wants to hunt there.


----------



## msteeber (May 31, 2008)

I live in So Calif. near a golf course and we are having trouble with Coyotes. They killed our neighbors dog, (left the carcus for the owners to find), attacked the other neighbors dog twice and got our sm dog. We saved her. These coyotes are not afraid of humans. We have 6' block walls around our yards yet they junp over them and come real close to our house. The evening our dog got attacked, we let them out and 2 coyotes waited for them out on our bank near our house. They saw us and still lounged for the dog. We chased the Coyote and he dropped the dog.

Anyone out there interested in hunting our area? What kind of large dog do you think can stand up to a coyote? Thanks for your response.


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I would say that there is definitely a possibility that the dog could be attacked. This time of year they are very protective of there den area, so if the dog wandered out there, they would either chase him off or attack him. If she had more then one dog then I wouldn't be too concerned but by himself he may have problems. Stopped by a landowners place recently that was having problems with calf losses, his dog had got in a fight with a coyote. his face was ripped up pretty good. it was about a 50-60 lb. Border Collie.


----------



## msteeber (May 31, 2008)

huntinND said:


> I would say that there is definitely a possibility that the dog could be attacked. This time of year they are very protective of there den area, so if the dog wandered out there, they would either chase him off or attack him. If she had more then one dog then I wouldn't be too concerned but by himself he may have problems. Stopped by a landowners place recently that was having problems with calf losses, his dog had got in a fight with a coyote. his face was ripped up pretty good. it was about a 50-60 lb. Border Collie.


I agree, I dont plan on letting my dogs out wondering. I want a dog for protection to keep in my yard during the day so I can feel better about letting my 2 small dogs use their doggy door to come in and out. I would put the dogs in at night. Would a Lab be aggresive enough? I need a dog that would also get along with my pooches. Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## richyrich (May 30, 2008)

msteeber said:


> I live in So Calif. near a golf course and we are having trouble with Coyotes. They killed our neighbors dog, (left the carcus for the owners to find), attacked the other neighbors dog twice and got our sm dog. We saved her. These coyotes are not afraid of humans. We have 6' block walls around our yards yet they junp over them and come real close to our house. The evening our dog got attacked, we let them out and 2 coyotes waited for them out on our bank near our house. They saw us and still lounged for the dog. We chased the Coyote and he dropped the dog.
> 
> Anyone out there interested in hunting our area? What kind of large dog do you think can stand up to a coyote? Thanks for your response.


A dog alone has no chance against coyotes. They lure them off and then attack as a pack. The problem in CA is that in a populated area you run into regulations involved hunting near inhabited structures. I can't run traps where I am because there are dogs and kids around. Someone here suggested dealing with the local animal control people, and I am going to try that. I know there are live traps available too. I may trap 'em live and then take them up the road and shoot 'em. They've lost all fear of people in these parts.


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

Where in cal do u live? I do too


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

just got off the phone with gramps up in grass valley and sounds like they got coyotes eatn dogs and cats so Time to try the #4 buck shott


----------



## msteeber (May 31, 2008)

i live near the Hidden Valley Golf Course in Norco. The Golf Course is their natural habitat but the coyotes aren't staying there. They jumped our 6 ft block walls and have so far killled one neighbors dog and twice attached the other neighbors and attacked ours. We don't let the dogs out in the yard now without us present even during the day and leash them at night.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

All wild dogs will kill other smaller dogs. I learned that at the International Wolf Center in MN. One of the employees was telling me how they had coyote pups and they were bringing them out to show some 2-4 graders and they accidently got to close to the wolf pen and the wovles grabbed the pups from under the fence and killed them and buried them. All in front of the kids. The employee was telling me they do this for terriorial reason. So yes they will kill other dogs.


----------

